# Copying video images



## Me Died Blue (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there a way to capture a snapshot of a running video (through Windows Media Player, Real Player, Quicktime, etc.) and have it as an image to save, or at least to print? There aren't any such options when I simply right-click the image when it's paused, and I can't seem to find mention of such a feature in the tools or other sections.


----------



## Peter (Feb 18, 2006)

you could control printscreen and past it into paint. That's "ctrl" plus "prt scr" on the keyboard (qwerty). Then open the Paint application and file-paste it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2006)

I know Nero Showtime has that feature. Other DVD playing software allows you to do it. Here is a good article on it: Linky



> Some users try to grab the current video frame by pressing the standard Windows "Print Screen" key (next to F12 key on the QWERTY keyboard). But when the image screenshot from clipboard is pasted into an image editor, the capture is a black blank screen instead of the actual video.
> 
> Reason: When the video plays, it is actually displayed on a different surface/layer called overlay that is produced by hardware acceleration. When you take a normal screen capture, you're taking it of the normal surface where the video isn't displayed. That's why it comes out black as it is invisible to the screen capture software.
> 
> ...


----------

